
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (October 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
owenversteeg
SEEKING WORK - Delft, Netherlands (30 min from Amsterdam) - Remote preferred -
travel possible

Experienced full stack web/app developer and very active in open source; I
mostly have experience with Javascript (front/backend), general web
development, and Android development. I also have UI/UX experience, and worked
as a designer for two years, so you can hire me to make an entire product. My
open-source projects are used by over 100,000 people in 200+ countries.

I do take on - and even prefer - small jobs, and I don't have a minimum.
Previous clients have even hired me for just a half an hour to find ways they
can optimize their site.

Native English speaker, and dual US/Dutch citizen, so I can work in all of
Europe and the US - the majority of the developed world - without any visas,
permits, etc etc. I live in probably the most central spot in Europe; I can be
in Rotterdam/the Hague within 15 minutes, London/Brussels within an hour, or
Paris/Berlin/Zurich/Copenhagen within two hours.

Take a look at my site [http://owenversteeg.com](http://owenversteeg.com) for
more info, or send me an email: me@owenversteeg.com

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred) I'm
a passionate generalist developer with two decades of experience.

I'm focusing on:

• games, minigames, and interactive experiences

• browser-based apps with WebGL (mostly Pixi and Three.js)

• Unity3D customization and gameplay programming in C#

• UnrealEngine customization C++

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
      * My (sporadic) indie game project: http://udven.com/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo@openfu.com

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.

I work a lot with Python (with Django) and Javascript (with React) to build
rich client browser based and mobile apps. I also do hardware based projects,
I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on various micro controllers
and Arduino development.

I build interactive web-based data visualisations (usually with D3.JS), there
are some examples at [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk). A
visualisation I built for Pluralsight just went live at
[https://learn.pluralsight.com/resource/all-the-
courses](https://learn.pluralsight.com/resource/all-the-courses)

I have been working React Native quite a lot since its release last year and
have a couple of apps in the app store with more coming soon.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

~~~
wooptoo
There's an upcoming tech job fair named Silicon Milk Roundabout in east-side
London:
[https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/](https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/)

A lot of the big names in the industry send their product and tech team
leaders there trying to snatch talent (so it's not full with recruiters). I've
attended last year and it had a really good vibe, I highly recommend it.

------
jventura
SEEKING WORK - Lisbon, Portugal or Remote

Full-stack web developer specialized in Python (Flask and Django) with 10+
years of experience on software development.

I have a PhD and published work in statistical Natural Language Processing, so
am also looking for interesting opportunities on NLP. I have experience as
teacher, so if you need one-to-one consulting or mentoring on any of these
subjects (software architecture and development, web development, NLP,
programming, algorithms, data processing, developing with Python, C, Java,
others?), I'm used to make complex things seem simple.

I'm currently bootstrapping my own software company
([http://flatangle.com](http://flatangle.com)) with an online product
([http://elements.flatangle.com/](http://elements.flatangle.com/)) and an
Android application
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flatangle....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flatangle.charts)).
I have experience on designing application architectures including
implementing and releasing working products.

You can check my personal website for more information,
[http://joaoventura.net/](http://joaoventura.net/) or my github accounts:
[https://github.com/joaoventura/](https://github.com/joaoventura/) and
[https://github.com/flatangle/](https://github.com/flatangle/).

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - New York City/Brooklyn, NY - Remote Ok

Experienced full stack Ruby and Javascript developer with work history focused
on startups. Some big company (e.g. NY Times, Cleversafe), small business and
agency (ALLDAYEVERYDAY, Metarhythm) experience as well. Most of my experience
is with Rails and/or Angular but I've also worked with node.js, Ember.js,
Sinatra, Python/Django and D3.js. Not dev-ops per say but I have experience
managing deployments with AWS, Digital Ocean, Rackspace and Heroku.

A lot of my projects have involved helping early stage startups get to an MVP
or build out features from an MVP. I've also done cleanup on projects when
another agency or developer was behind schedule and a project needed to ship
ASAP. I'm open to any project that sounds interesting, let's talk.

Lots of client facing experience, great at communicating with the business
side. As well as picking up the slack when design resources are short (mostly
UX).

[https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

[http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

------
dylanhassinger
SEEKING WORK - St. Louis / Chicago / Remote

I am a startup mechanic - I can build your MVP with full stack web chops, but
I also can lead the way through product design and growth hacking challenges.
Currently looking for a new opportunity to build something meaningful with
Node.js and contribute across the entire stack.

My skills:

* Full Stack Web Engineer (Node.js/Express/PHP/WordPress)

* Frontend Web Developer / Designer (HTML5/CSS3/JavaScript/Knockout.js/Bootstrap)

* Operations & Testing Engineer (Git/Bash/TDD/Vagrant/Heroku/NPM Scripts)

* Product Designer & Growth Hacker (Wireframing/Typography/Photoshop/Analytics)

Github: [http://github.com/dylanized](http://github.com/dylanized)

NPM Modules: [http://npmjs.org/~/dylanized](http://npmjs.org/~/dylanized)

Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/dylanized](http://dribbble.com/dylanized)

Learn more about me at dylanhassinger.com or reach out anytime at
d@dylanized.com / 314.401.0166

------
gnulnx
SEEKING WORK - Denver, Colorado (CO), Remote

kjohnson+hn@fosslancer.net | [http://fosslancer.net](http://fosslancer.net)

Senior DevOps / Operations / Infrastructure Engineer with 10 years of
experience in Linux administration and 5 years in DevOps / Configuration
Management / Automation.

I can do 'all things Linux / FOSS', and more. I've built both large-scale
private clouds and all of the supporting infrastructure, as well as
datacenter-grade VPCs in AWS.

Currently building and scaling AWS environments with Ansible, and doing 'all
things ops and security'. I have approximately 20 hours per week of
availability currently, and would love to help you build your startup or
automate a pesky problem.

Experience with:

\- Chef, Puppet and Ansible

\- AWS, vmWare and vSphere, Docker, LXC

\- Networking - firewalls, switching, security

\- Infrastructure services (e.g. DNS, DHCP, DDNS)

\- Most FOSS application (e.g. apache, nginx, mysql, postfix)

\- Datacenter buildouts

\- Hardware automation - experience with cobbler, PXE, netbooting, and HP
Blade centers.

\- Full stack engineering (CakePHP, PHP, AngularJS)

\- Bash, Perl, Python, Ruby

\- Continuous Integration (Jenkins, TravisCI)

------
melissa89
Hola Networks Hola develops P2P technologies that disrupt huge markets Hola
gives you the freedom to browse the web without censorship and to watch videos
with less buffering and faster start time Hola is the first community powered
(Peer-to-Peer) VPN, where users help each other to make the web accessible for
all, by sharing their idle resources. We take great care to protect your
privacy, security and personal information We believe that the finest products
are developed by small teams of great programmers. We are a small group of
developers and we are interested in finding the best professionals in the
world to join our team and develop the new generation of the internet. What we
are looking for: Talented developers that are: Self-managed Take initiative
Take ownership Code in JavaScript (we will also look at developers who are
excellent in C/C++/C#/Python - (the interview will be in JS) Are passionate
about what we do and how you can contribute to it Are constantly on the look-
out for better ways to do things Please contact melissa@hola.org to apply ALSO
- refer a developer and earn! For every one of your friends who ultimately
joins Hola, you will earn a $7,000 prize after they are employed for 3 months.

~~~
melissa89
Please contact me at melissa@hola.org

------
morgante
SEEKING WORK / Remote, New York, San Francisco, travel possible

I'm a full-stack web developer with lots of experience bringing new
applications to market and helping to reduce technical debt on existing
projects. I thrive under tight deadlines and can help to build refine ill-
defined projects into successful MVPs.

Some recent projects I've built include an analytics pipeline processing 300M+
events a day on Docker/AWS, an automated platform for managing Bing & Google
advertising, and a sales/qualifying tool for real estate investors.

In terms of technologies, I excel with Python, JavaScript (including Node,
React, and Angular), PHP, and Docker/AWS.

You can find out more about me at
[https://www.morgante.net/](https://www.morgante.net/) or contact
m@morgante.net.

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
mattront
SEEKING FREELANCER - Ljubljana, Slovenia - REMOTE

Looking for designer who would help us polish UX and appearance of the next
major update of our desktop app Pinegrow Web Editor
([http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com)).

Friendly 100% remote team, awesome user community and lots of opportunities
for long term cooperation.

More about us: [https://medium.com/@mattront/pinegrow-year-in-
review-2014-fr...](https://medium.com/@mattront/pinegrow-year-in-
review-2014-from-0-to-100k-fed4e7a05689)

Email: info@pinegrow.com (Matjaz)

~~~
moeamaya
I was expecting a great technical product that needed a serious visual
overhaul, but Pinegrow is already a very slick product! Also
impressed/petrified by the story of going all in on the idea without any
traction or an mvp, but what a great end result :)

~~~
mattront
Thanks! Still, PG 3.0 will be a big step forward, with new CSS/SASS/LESS
editor and redesigned flexible UI. After three years of working on PG I'm
finally getting to the point where I feel proud of what we've created :)

------
eropple
SEEKING WORK - Boston - Remote OK - Travel OK

Hey there. I'm a skilled generalist developer who's been working in the
devops/platform engineering space over the last few years. I bring to the
table a deep understanding of cloud architecture, particularly though not
limited to Amazon/AWS, and can help you develop highly scalable, fault-
tolerant, cost-conscious solutions to your cloud challenges and help educate
your engineers, either in one-on-one roles or large-scale seminars for a few
dozen people, in how they can better operate in public or private cloud
environments--either as platform developers themselves or application
developers atop your cloud platform.

I've leveraged my skills for companies who've just been getting off the ground
and for companies who handle half a billion hits a day. It doesn't matter to
me if you're a small startup that wants to get it right so as to avoid
potholes down the road or a large organization that's seeking to maintain your
velocity due to struggles with your platform--I can leverage my expertise and
my experience to make your systems faster, more fault-tolerant, and better
suited for future growth.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/edropple](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edropple)

[https://github.com/eropple](https://github.com/eropple)

Email's also in my profile.

------
david927
SEEKING FREELANCER - Brodlist | Rust Software Engineer | Freelance hourly work
| Remote

Brodlist is a startup working on a new type of database. We are looking for a
talented freelance engineer to work on a Rust extension to our software.
Required skills: solid familiarity with Rust, experience with parsing and
secure web sockets a plus.

Location: Remote only, you can choose your own hours. Please send your hourly
rate, your resume and any further questions to david (at) brodlist.com. No
recruiters or agencies please.

------
ayus
SEEKING WORK - US & India We're Nice Digitals. We design and build beautiful
websites. What we do: \+ Graphic Design and Responsive Web Design \+ Wordpress
development \+ UI/UX Design, SEO, Schema and AMP etc. \+ ECommerce Development

Latest projects include: [http://cubbies.co](http://cubbies.co)
[http://absolutecover.co.uk](http://absolutecover.co.uk)
[http://trymobileapps.com](http://trymobileapps.com)
[http://www.clearcovercompare.co.uk](http://www.clearcovercompare.co.uk)
[http://www.esblooms.com](http://www.esblooms.com)
[http://carolynskeepsakes.com](http://carolynskeepsakes.com)
[http://digitoonz.com](http://digitoonz.com)
[http://fillquick.com](http://fillquick.com)
[http://www.joinalarmguard.com](http://www.joinalarmguard.com)

Get in touch! [http://www.nicedigitals.com](http://www.nicedigitals.com)
ayus.nicedigitals<at>gmail.com

------
tckr
SEEKING FREELANCER / Berlin, Germany / remote only

We need someone to build a product page with Bootstrap 4 and web animations
for us. Details are in
[https://github.com/ResourcefulHumans/netwoRHk.net/issues/1](https://github.com/ResourcefulHumans/netwoRHk.net/issues/1)

Contact me via Twitter: @coderbyheart

------
famolus
SEEKING WORK — Remote Only, Travel Possible (Based in Thailand)

We are a 2-person team (couple team) with CS background. Our focus is on
front-end development and UI design.

\- Prior to starting an agency together, we have been freelancing with
startups remotely and one of us also has experience freelancing with Bizzy (YC
S15)

\- Both went to Make School (YC W12) in San Francisco

\- One of our open source project has 760 stars on GitHub
([https://github.com/famolus/htpressablebutton](https://github.com/famolus/htpressablebutton))

Technologies: angular2, angularjs, objective-c, swift, ionic, gulp/grunt,
webpack, sass, scss, less, typescript, node.js, postcss, laravel, aws,
firebase, sketch, framer.js

\- Website: [https://famolus.com](https://famolus.com) (built w/ Angular 2 —
featured on sitesee.co & [http://ddtomorrow.com/famolus-site-design-
love](http://ddtomorrow.com/famolus-site-design-love))

\- Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/famolus](https://dribbble.com/famolus)

\- Github: [https://github.com/famolus](https://github.com/famolus)

\- Email: hn@famolus.com

------
senko
SEEKING WORK - remote (Croatia)

We're a small web dev agency (10 people) working mostly with startups and
small companies (MVPs, web apps, REST APIs, misc infrastructure) -- either
delivering the full solution (from use case analysis to deploying to
production), or working as part of larger team.

Tech we use daily, in production:

* Python (Django, Flask, 2/3 compat, ...), JavaScript (Node, frontend)

* RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL) and NoSQL (Redis, MongoDB)

* Linux (sysadmin/devops)

* AWS (S3, EC2, SQS), Heroku

Recent work: [https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-
python](https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-python)
[http://funder.io/](http://funder.io/)
[https://awwapp.com/](https://awwapp.com/)
[https://github.com/dobarkod/django-
queryinspect](https://github.com/dobarkod/django-queryinspect)

More info at: [https://goodcode.io/](https://goodcode.io/) (or in my profile)

Email: senko@goodcode.io

Want to talk shop in person? I'll be in the Valley last week of October and am
happy to grab coffee and discuss potential work!

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product or a Facebook Messenger Chat Bot for
a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

15 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* Architecture and code reviews.

* One-time engagement for ideation and product scoping.

Lots of experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Available starting 10 October.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
jdmoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Stockholm, Sweden

iOS, macOS, tvOS. Swift / Objective-C / C

I've been doing iOS since 2010. My priorities are quality / clean code.

    
    
        Resume/CV: http://jdmoreira.me
        Portfolio: email me
        Github: http://github.com/jdmoreira
        Linkedin: http://www.linkedin.com/in/jdmoreira
        Email: joao at jdmoreira.me

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK Canada, Remote

I'm a data scientist with more than 10 years experience in machine learning
and analytics. I focus on thorny problems for business, the sort that IF they
can be solved will move the needle in real ways. Someone else may have tackled
the problem and failed, or it just looks too complex to even start. If you
want to get in touch my email is in my profile. Some of the types of things
I've done in the past:

    
    
      - Scored accounts for collections agencies. Improving collections by over 30%.
    
      - Built preventative fleet maintenance models, decreasing maintenance costs by 23%.
    
      - Built an application to optimally place physical sensors for a military security application.
    

Currently freelancing to bootstrapping a business.

Technical skills include: Deep learning, Machine learning, Operations
research, Python, Haskell, Mathematica, SQL, Tensorflow, Spark, GPGPU, GIS,
Big data, AWS, Devops, Agile/CI/CD, Git/HG, Postgres, Linux and others.

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has typically led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is working with a small, experienced
development team to develop the 2.0 version of the software component for an
image-guided brain surgery system.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and some sports
analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, LabView, Rails,
R, Python, and more.

------
geku
CloudGear | DevOps/Software Engineer | 60-100% | Germany

CloudGear is a startup based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer Docker and
Kubernetes consulting and are working on a Kubernetes-as-a-service product to
help companies adopt a modern infrastructure based on containers. We are
looking for talented freelance engineers to support our customers with
building and operating a Docker and Kubernetes based platform. The project
will last multiple months or longer. Required skills: solid Docker and
automation knowledge (Ansible, Puppet or similar), decent programming skills
in at least one language e.g. Ruby, Python or Go. Experience with Kubernetes
is a plus.

Location: Germany, Switzerland, Austria, travel required Please send further
questions, your resume and your GitHub username to georg (at) cloudgear.net -
[https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net) No recruiters or
agencies, your email will be marked as spam.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 16 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
LBarret
SEEKING WORK - Location: Renaison, France / Remote

I am a former (startup) technical founder. Over the years, I have built quite
a lot of app from AAA games to small websites. I have over 10 years of
expérience with python, and over 5 years for the most common techs. I am
currently learning Haskell because it's fun.

Email: lionel.barret<REMOVETHISPART>@gmail.com

Recent Contracts :

* App bridge with Sketchup (API, 3D, C++, C#, Ruby, Js, websocket )

* Web App. ( Typescript, React, Django, Ansible )

* Expert Python training for a Parisian start-up

* Building a complex GIS app for a start-up from Lyon (Js, leaflet.js, Django)

* Building a parametric 3d modeler for a stealth start-up ( Cython, Pyside, OpenGL )

* Payment pipeline for a start-up (Paypal, Django)

* Rearchitecturing a complex app for a software publisher

* Code Audit for a telecom software publisher

Technologies: Python, Javascript, CSS, HTML, Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy,
Haskell, Delphi, PySide/PyQT, OpenGL, C#, functional programming,

Résumé/CV:
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lionelbarretdenazaris)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2bNaXki](http://bit.ly/2bNaXki)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a senior/lead DevOps with 15 years experience tuning & hosting web
applications and I'm on the lookout for the next challenge.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still posting on the HN freelancer thread.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2016-10@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
jmadsen
SEEKING WORK — Remote (No relocation)

Hi! My name is a Jeff Madsen, known as @codebyjeff in most programming
circles. I write well-designed, tested code that meets deadlines! I work with
PHP - primarily Laravel, but vanilla or other frameworks is usually fine;
database programming; and javascript frameworks like React.js and Vue.js. I
also run the Laravel Quick Tips weekly newsletter
([http://codebyjeff.com/newsletter](http://codebyjeff.com/newsletter)), write
books ([http://codebyjeff.com/books](http://codebyjeff.com/books)) and blog on
all things Laravel and related subjects
([http://codebyjeff.com/blog](http://codebyjeff.com/blog)). Check out my work
and drop me a line at jrmadsen67@gmail.com.

Specific skills: Laravel, CodeIgniter, PHP, Database, Javascript frameworks &
basic front-end work

Website: [http://codebyjeff.com/](http://codebyjeff.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/jrmadsen67](https://github.com/jrmadsen67)

------
fovc
SEEKING FREELANCER remote or Amsterdam

Hey HN! I've been working on a startup on my own for a few months now, and am
now working on it full time. It's a niche B2B with a promising trial slotted
for November. As time is running down, I'm looking for extra hands to help in
the following areas:

* Front-end: React SPA performance improvements, setting up automated testing/QA

* Back-end: Need to code up an operational transform server -- Node, Python, or CL. I've hashed out roughly the OT functionality on the front end but need to set up the backing server

* Ops: I'm a bit overwhelmed with hosting options. Happy to pay either for advice or for you to actually set it up. There are two different services with very different performance requirements. Security is a concern in both

I'm pretty flexible in terms of working style. I'm currently in Amsterdam, but
incorporated in the US. This is building to an MVP, so if all goes well there
would be more work afterwards!

Edit: Contact info local part is "felipe" domain is "fov.space"

------
gnicholas
SEEKING FREELANCER - Palo Alto / Remote

Intel Capital-backed edtech startup BeeLine Reader seeks freelancers with
experience in several of the following:

* Chrome extensions (ours is here: [1])

* PDF rendering

* DOM manipulation

* JavaScript/CoffeeScript

* iOS extensions

BeeLine Reader's tools for iOS, Chrome, and Firefox are used millions of times
each week by users around the world. Our digital reading technology has been
adopted by the California Public Library System and Bookshare, which maintains
the largest accessible ebook library in the world.

When we originally launched on HN, we were at #1 for over 12 hours :)

Email a tailored cover letter (generic will be discarded) and resume to
developer@... No agencies.

1: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/beeline-
reader/ifj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/beeline-
reader/ifjafammaookpiajfbedmacfldaiamgg/)

more info: www.BeeLineReader.com

------
geuis
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere, Remote ok

    
    
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: css, html5, javascript, react, angular, backbone, node.js, hapijs, express, webpack, grunt, gulp, python
      Resume: Please ask, will send
      Email: charles@geuis.com
      Github: https://github.com/geuis
    

Hey everybody! I'm the creator of Helium ([https://github.com/geuis/helium-
css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-css)) and
[https://jsonip.com](https://jsonip.com). I'm a lover of all things javascript
and building great products for users.

Open to full time positions if they're local to San Francisco, and short and
long term contracts local or remote.

------
maitrik
===================================== SEEKING WORK - Orlando, US / Remote
=====================================

We are a UI UX & Product Designer duo looking to help startups with either
their existing products or new product ideas.

If you are on a budget and looking to design a product that has great user
experiences then please reach out to us. If we love the idea then we can even
work for equity.

We arent just UI designers and web designers. We spend a lot of effort into
understanding your target market and users. This critical step will help us
design a product that provides experiences tailored to your vision.

\-------

Skills : Photoshop, Sketch, Principle, Framer, HTML5-CSS, Javascript, jQuery,
Mobile UI UX Design, Web / Saas app design

Resume: Available on request

Contact and portfolio: [https://sofriend.ly](https://sofriend.ly)

------
jFriedensreich
SEEKING WORK, Berlin, Remote or Travel possible.

Full Stack

\- Languages: JS, Erlang, Elixir, some golang, want start F#

\- DBs: CouchDB/PouchDB expert, ElasticSearch

\- Frameworks: React, Vue, Ractive, Electron, Cordova, RxJS, Falcor

\- Other: Docker, Git, JSON Schema

\- Special Skills: Online/Offline Apps, Saving fucked up Projects, Data
Modelling + API Design, Messaging

\- Contact: 4DiCtTlY16pL@ntr.io

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to make required changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging sites, Continuous Integration and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org). Contact sw@seanw.org for more
details.

------
marcell
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or Remote

[https://codegophers.com](https://codegophers.com)

    
    
      We do small coding tasks over email, in 48 hours.
    
      Email us at start@codegophers.com
    
      Our typical price range is $100-$1000.
    

Some benefits of CodeGophers:

\- Fixed price guarantee. We give a quote over email, and you never pay more.
If the final cost of the project goes over, we take care of the difference.

\- Management is included. Each task has a project manager who makes sure the
work is done. You don't need to worry about managing a coder.

\- Quick turnaround. Most projects can be done in 48 hours.

\- It's all over email, so you don't need to schedule unnecessary meetings or
phone calls.

Give it a shot by emailing at start@codegophers.com for a free, quick, no-
obligation quote.

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK

Location: NYC or remote.

Website: [http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/)

Email: contact@qureshimedia.com

Do you want to turn your ideas into real products? Or just build a prototype?
Or just wanna take your idea to the next level? We keep it Lean. Full stack.
React, React Native, HTML/CSS, UX/UI prototyping for web and mobile.

We work using the Hollywood model so you're not paying for partial or under-
resourced staff: the project is defined; the correct team is assembled and it
works together for precisely as long as is needed to complete the project;
then the team is disbanded. We work directly with you, one on one. Two-weekly
sprints. Ask for work samples. We only compete on quality, never on price.

------
ozy
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, the Netherlands. Or remote.

Technologies: java, javascript, typescript, c++, c, go, ocaml, python, webkit,
interpreters, concurrency, high performance

CV: [http://leverlabs.io/cv-ogorter.html](http://leverlabs.io/cv-ogorter.html)
email: onne[at]onnlucky.com

I am a full stack engineer who works mostly on non standard solutions. I like
zoom out before I zoom in. Start from the business value and what is already
there, see the context, the requirements (but cut through the bs). Then deep
dive into the technical. I am known to start and finish projects, on my own or
with a team.

I am on a sabbatical, but available for interesting projects the next coming
months. Feel free to contact me.

------
KingMob
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY - remote possible

Expert problem solver, and former startup CTO. Whether your problem is
building a website, speeding up your code, or analyzing your data to boost
traffic, I've done it.

See my resume and positive recommendations from past clients at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewdavidson1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewdavidson1).
My GitHub is [https://github.com/KingMob](https://github.com/KingMob)

------
k__
SEEKING WORK, Germany, Remote OK

UX-Engineer. Think Software Consultant with focus on Usability/User
Experience. Planning, design, implementation, testing.

I'm available for new projects in January.

Keywords: Usability, User Experience, User Centered Design, Personas, Software
Architecture, Unit-Testing, UI-Testing, JavaScript, TypeScript, ExtJS, Ember,
React, Cycle.js, RxJS, Express, Koa, Hapi, RethinkDB, SQLite, MySQL, Redis,
MQTT, Realtime-Web, Progressive Web Apps, Offline First, PouchDB, CouchDB,

CV: [http://stackoverflow.com/cv/kay](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/kay)

Github: [https://github.com/kay-is](https://github.com/kay-is)

E-Mail: k@kay.is

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Willing to Travel [US/EU]

My partner and I design and build Android and iOS apps, specializing in
porting existing iOS apps to Android. If you need help building efficient,
native mobile applications, or have any questions about your upcoming Android
port, shoot me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some recent work of ours includes:

\- Wheels Up: We worked with Wheels Up to bring their iOS application to
Android. ([https://wheelsup.com/](https://wheelsup.com/))

\- HotShot, #FIREFIRE: We helped A Rad Corp build out the Android versions of
their HotShot and #FIREFIRE apps while their team handled the iOS version,
launching the two together.
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=corp.rad.hotsh...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=corp.rad.hotshot&hl=en_GB))

\- IRL: We designed and developed IRL's v1 product and helped launch it in the
App Store.
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/irl/id1080261373?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/irl/id1080261373?mt=8))

Email: james@gradient.nyc Site: [http://gradient.nyc](http://gradient.nyc)

Keywords: mobile, Android, iOS, port, porting, design, development, product,
UX, video, remote, beacon, iBeacon, BLE, iPhone, native,

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5 + ES6), jQuery, Angular, Node.js, JSON,
Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK (starting 2017)

Remote (Based in Baltimore, MD)

Get more users, sales leads, or customers.

I consult B2B tech companies on customer acquisition. That includes doing
inbound marketing, acquisition funnels, optimizing conversion rates, lead
generation, marketing operations, and marketing automation.

Past and present clients include:

\- Multinational telecom company

\- NoSQL DB (acquired by Apple)

\- DevOps monitoring software

\- Recurring billing platform

\- Leading enterprise data science platform

\- Mobile advertising platform

\- Leading ecommerce platform

\- And more...

Far more technical and effective than your typical marketer; I deploy code and
can talk shop with engineers and data scientists just as well as with
marketers.

Think you could use my help? Send me an email (greg[at]gkogan.co) or read more
at [http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co).

------
Brajeshwar
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We, at Alaris Prime[1], be­lieve that soft­ware should be sim­ple to use for
hu­mans. At the same time bring­ing higher re­turns on in­vest­ment for
busi­nesses. We help you every step of the way in build­ing beau­ti­ful and
per­for­mant prod­ucts.

We love solving problems. Our focus is on Design and advanced frontend
development for various screen sizes on the web, and connected devices.

The team has worked with Ra­zor­fish, Com­pile, STARZ, OBEO, Pear­son
Pub­lish­ing, On­Mo­bile, Zoomdeck, IL&FS, Cam­bridge Uni­ver­sity
En­tre­pre­neurs, Cav­ium, TCS, Let’s Go Hold­ings, Zoho, etc.

1\. [https://alarisprime.com/](https://alarisprime.com/)

------
goodoldboys
SEEKING WORK - Remote or SF Bay Area (frequent travel encouraged)

Are you leading a small team and in need of someone to own the front-end? If
so, I'm probably a great fit. I've spent the last few years architecting
front-end solutions for early stage startups. I'm a design focused developer -
while not strictly a designer, I know what looks great and I build responsive,
mobile first interfaces using efficient CSS and JavaScript that scales as you
grow.

You can learn more about me at
[http://jordanspeizer.com](http://jordanspeizer.com), and I'd love to chat
about your specific needs. Email: jordanspeizer@gmail.com

------
rohit29
SEEKING WORK (Remote | India)

Looking for remote position (Preferably)

About Me I am a developer by profession , explorer by nature and curious by
heart. Proficient in: * Python ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']

    
    
      * Javascript  ['node','socketIO'];
    
      * NodeJS
    
      * PHP [Doctrine, cakePHP, qcubed]
    
      * Tinkering with GO currently
    

Currently working with one of the leading hyperlocal player in india as a
backend developer (django/flask/python/redis/sql/ELK stack/Celery/RabbitMQ)
and was working with india's leading Real estate portal prior to this
(housing.com)

Also have taken up completely unknown tech stack in the past and made peace
with them easily! My work profile

Resume: [http://bit.ly/rohit_resume](http://bit.ly/rohit_resume) Github:
[http://bit.ly/rohit_github](http://bit.ly/rohit_github) Linkedin:
[http://bit.ly/rohit_linkedin](http://bit.ly/rohit_linkedin) Cover_Letter:
[http://bit.ly/rohit_cover_letter](http://bit.ly/rohit_cover_letter)

Looking forward to hear more from you , jain.rohit.2929@gmail.com --Please
mention HN

------
akeelm
SEEKING WORK

Fullstack developer (predominantly web, but have done apps too)

Location: Currently in Colombia, British Citizen (London), returning to UK in
December

Remote: Yes

What I offer: I can take a concept and develop it into a working idea
(confident designing UI), or I can take a well spec'd need and develop it to
exacting requirements.

I can also work on existing code bases, whether you have documentation or not
and fix it or add further developments.

I am also a specialist in performance tuning. If you have a problem with
speed, drop me a line.

Tech skills: ASP.NET MVC, C#, VB.NET, Entity Framework, SQL Server,
CSS/LESS/SASS, Front-end frameworks (Bootstrap, Knockout.js, React),
Javascript / jQuery, TDD (Test Driven Development) and performance tuning
(databases / code). I also have experience with SEO, WordPress, Android, SSIS,
SSRS, SharePoint and other technologies.

Portfolio: [http://akeel.co.uk](http://akeel.co.uk)

Github: [https://github.com/akeelm](https://github.com/akeelm)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/akeel-
mughal-669b4b13](https://www.linkedin.com/in/akeel-mughal-669b4b13)

Email: contact@akeel.co.uk

------
moron4hire
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or Remote

I am the maintainer for the Primrose WebVR Framework
([https://www.primrosevr.com](https://www.primrosevr.com)), with which I build
Web-based Virtual Reality applications for Google Cardboard, Oculus Rift, and
HTC Vive. WebVR is great for getting users into your product very quickly,
before they have second thoughts about installing your app. I do fixed-cost,
fixed-timeline, focused on getting your MVP out quickly. Primarily focused on
non-gaming applications, but I'll do games, too.

Email in profile.

------
robbie-c
SEEKING WORK - London / Cambridge UK - Remote OK

Software engineer / full-stack developer with 5 years of experience & CS
degree from Cambridge.

Experience with: * javascript (node, react, redux) * python (flask) *
objective c (iOS development) * c# (windows app development, back-end) * c
(video codecs, device driver, cross platform app development)

For work history and past projects please check out
[https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/](https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/) and feel free to
email robbie@robbiecoomber.co.uk

------
jorgemf
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Android Developer

I have been Lead Android developer for 2 startups working on site and remote
Android developer for another one. More than 5 years of experience with
Android.

My personal project, developed in my free time (both backend and app):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.livae.apph...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.livae.apphunt.app)

Projects for startups developed from scratch as Lead Android Developer:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mooncasttv...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mooncasttv.app.appgree)
, (worked in the previous version)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shopcade.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shopcade.app)

    
    
      Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Google AppEngine, Material Design, DataBinding, Rest API, RxJava, Android support library, ...
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7229937/CV_Jorge_en_2016_10.pdf
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf
      GitHub: https://github.com/jorgemf
      Email: (see CV)

------
olivierD
SEEKING WORK - South of France - remote, occasional travel ok. I 'm a CTO for
your iPhone/iPad project - I build teams, products, processes and essentially
companies. I save businesses a lot of money by doing what is appropriate
according for their business goals (MVP, v1, etc). My latest project include
Fluke Connect, TenStat, podtrack.io. You can learn more about me at
[http://www.mobdesignapps.fr](http://www.mobdesignapps.fr), but here is a
snippet:

Through years of experience working for others (Microsoft, Texas Instruments,
Real Networks, Dogfish Software), I learned from the best what it takes to
create a quality app. Over the years, I have learned that you need good
technical skills as well as good design skills, good communication skills,
good organization and an eye for detail. All those are skilled that I honed
over the last 15 years as I have worked in the software industry in different
roles: iPhone/iPad developer, User Experience Designer and Program Manager.

If you work with me, I'll bring all that experience to your project to ensure
that your idea comes to life.

Other who have worked with me have appreciated my ability to distill complex
problem to manageable concept, my pragmatism, my eye for detail and my
critical thinking.

On a personal side, you can talk to me about rock climbing, technology,
podcasting, location independent lifestyle and we'll probably be talking for a
while.

------
dabent
SEEKING FREELANCER -- Atlanta, GA (No remote, sorry)

We are a small, but growing healthcare IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia.
We are looking for a MySQL DBA to review our current setup, give guidance and
provide a roadmap to clustering.

We need an expert who can mentor our current staff and help us not only ensure
that our current systems are running optimally, but provide a way for us to
get to a high availability/high performance environment eventually.

This will start as a short-term engagement, but could lead to longer term or
even full-time work.

Email in profile.

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK // REMOTE preferred // based in Seattle area

Just want a banana, and end up getting the gorilla and jungle too? I'm skilled
at defining your business needs, and building the right solution to fit your
requirements.

Full-stack developer and mobile web specialist. I'm product-oriented with
extensive experience in getting a product from concept and design through
completion.

Skills: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, NodeJS, PHP, Express, MySQL, REST APIs,
Cordova/PhoneGap, Wordpress, git

iOS and Android apps website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

[https://github.com/jimbergman](https://github.com/jimbergman)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jedbergman [at] gmail [dot] com or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF - REMOTE

10-20 USD hr looking

Required Skills \---------------

    
    
      - python  - git  - aws (some experience with any set of users)
      - network programming experience
      - intermediate to advance linux skills
      - Jenkins or other continous integration system
      - programming in atleast 1 compiled language (Java, C, C++ ...)
      - experience with atleast 1 open source project contributions (can be just a bug fix on the low end)
      - experience with test driven development and unit testing
    

Nice to have Skills \-------------------

    
    
      - aws lambda, twisted or other async framework (reactor pattern) non-blocking io, erlang/elixir, creating packages
    

Expectations \-------------------------------------------

    
    
      - Ability to get on a call atleast 3 times a week between 8am-10am PT
    

steve at stevemorin.com

------
rthpalmea
SEEKING FREELANCER Slack Bot Tester/QA | San Francisco CA | Remote OK |
INTERNS OK

Slack Bot testers are needed for extending testing overall functionality of
new slack bots and other messenger bots. Must be familiar with slack and at
least the functionality of our current slack bot:
[http://sumve.com/slack/cc](http://sumve.com/slack/cc)

Required: - Previous testing, curating or Quality Assurance work

Optional: - Python and some scripting experience

Contact: biomimic@gmail.com

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY or Remote

10 years dev experience, 2 years contracting. I worked at Pivotal Labs before
that, and I try to bring that focus on quality and speed to each project.
Currently focused on mobile development: iOS, Swift, React Native. In the
recent past I have done: React, ES6, flow/typescript, node. Back end: Rails,
Java, Postgres. Learning Elixir.

Github: [https://github.com/kriskelly](https://github.com/kriskelly)

Email: kris@kriskelly.me

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (React, Vue, Angular,
Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-end, back-
end, product management, small business, microservices (SOA), Test Driven
Development (TDD), mobile web

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned and operated.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

Nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work? We
started Uplift Agency after 15+ years of combined experience to end those
worries. We’ve worked with companies like NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your projects
do even better. If you're looking for code-monkeys you're visiting the wrong
zoo. We'll speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong direction.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
papaver
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Co / Remote

a master generalist. proficient in a dozen languages. worked in a dozen
environments. deliver code with a significantly higher half-life than your
average engineer. know how to architecture gardens that last years and can be
passed off to juniors to maintain and extend with ease. code so clean you can
eat off it (or so i'm told). over a decade of experience. offer retainer
services for repeat clients i jive with and who are doing interesting and fun
stuff. high attention to detail. strong design sense. extremely organized.
excellent communication skills. put down that phone and gimme a holler. can
jump from embedded low level c programming to python to scala; from web
programming to games to mobile. a natural project manager, love efficiency and
squashing annoying and bad processes. wear the hats needed to get the job
done. extraordinarily good at researching. take the philosophy of einstein,
never memorize what you can look up.

cheers.

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORK / Remote preferred or Dallas, TX

I've created several apps that help with hearing problems, and recently I
worked on apps for large sports organizations.

Right now, I am working on an Uber-like app in Swift, a real estate related
app in Swift, and a few others. I'm open to helping out with existing apps,
helping companies create a mobile app presence, create an industrial remote
monitoring solution, or something IoT related.

Skillset: iOS, Objective C, Swift, iWatch, low latency audio, Android, Python,
Flask, embedded systems (bare metal microcontroller stuff), IoT, industrial
automation

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655) Contact: tyler
at bxtel.com www.bxtel.com

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Senior iOS Developer with significant Ruby + Rails experience. I can build
your native iOS app from the ground up or take it over in its current state.

In addition to the apps I work on for my employers and clients, I also created
and nurture my own app so I am in a great position to offer advice and
guidance on the entire iOS platform and Apple ecosystem.

My portfolio: [https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

My own app (LineUp): [https://www.lineup-app.com](https://www.lineup-app.com)

You can find me as @estromlund in most places, or at erik@erikstromlund.com.
Get in touch and let me know how I can help out!

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm a long-time Java developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as
well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've mainly been developing AngularJS applications (having
started with Angular 2 recently) with Java / Spring back-ends and PostgreSQL
databases. Among other things, many of these applications make of use complex
data analysis and data visualization (using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js).

I help companies with the quality and knowledge transfer aspects of software
development: Testing (both front-end using tools like Protractor and back-end
with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
codefather
SEEKING WORK - Full-stack engineer with emphasis on front-end performance and
overall UX.

Recent projects:

\- [http://p33q.it](http://p33q.it) (front-end and back-end implementation)

\- [https://online.worldpay.com](https://online.worldpay.com) (front-end
prototype)

\- [http://thisisyarn.com/analytics](http://thisisyarn.com/analytics) (back-
end)

\- [http://www.codefather.io/spark/](http://www.codefather.io/spark/) (whole
Windows app implementation using WinJS and Angular)

Location: Krakow, Poland + Remote

Remote Preferred

Technology: JavaScript (recently React, Redux), NodeJs, MongoDB

Website: [http://www.codefather.io](http://www.codefather.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://pl.linkedin.com/in/tadeuszwojcik](https://pl.linkedin.com/in/tadeuszwojcik)
(not fully up to date)

Github: [https://github.com/tadeuszwojcik](https://github.com/tadeuszwojcik)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/TadeuszWojcik](https://twitter.com/TadeuszWojcik)

Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/105206/tadeusz-w%C3%B3jcik](http://stackoverflow.com/users/105206/tadeusz-w%C3%B3jcik)

Email: tadeusz@codefather.io

------
radix07
SEEKING WORK - Location Wisconsin/Illinois/Remote

Electrical/Software Engineer - Looking to get started with some side gigs
doing whatever I can.

I have a site that I am still working on (embeddeddatasolutions.com) Which
goes over a lot of what I am capable of and looking to do.

Basically anything with Python, SQL, C++ and anything that may interface with
an embedded system with some minor Hardware design. I can also do Flask sites,
but I am by no means a web designer.

Thank you for your time.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack digital agency. We are looking for clients who
have challenging projects and who have the time and money to prioritize
quality execution. Check out our portfolio at
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Check out our most
recent client project at [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com). Another
recent project:
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Python, Ruby,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript, WebSockets, AJAX,
MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, iOS, Android, Browser extensions
(Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java,
Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates.

Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
matharuio
SEEKING WORK

UI / UX Product Designer + Developer

Location: Cupertino, Ca / SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Onsite: Yes

Relocate: Possibly

    
    
      * Product + Web designer & front end developer = I think of cool experiences & I build them.
    
      * Preference to startups.
    
      * Im pretty open in regards to project duration and type.
    

Tools: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, SVG, GSAP, velocity, Gulp, Javascript, jQuery,
Sketch3, Photoshop

Skills: Typography, color theory, 2D & 3D Animations, content/information
architecture, strategy, branding, consulting, logo design, Rapid Dev.,
Prototyping

Resume: [http://matharu.io/resume.pdf](http://matharu.io/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://matharu.io](http://matharu.io)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sajaanmatharu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sajaanmatharu)

Email: sajaan.matharu[at]gmail

------
snoonan
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA or remote - full, part-time, recurring/pre-scheduled

I have 23 years of Linux experience and love automating everything. And I mean
everything.

Senior DevOps / Linux Administration - Most companies like me for DevOps, but
I am useful in other contexts like marketing automation/analytics, hardware,
business IT infrastructure, embedded platforms.

Main skillsets: DevOps (ops focus), SRE, sysadmin, linux, network operations,
python, server / embedded hardware

devops: * Linux specialist * MySQL & Postgres cluster admin * tools and
automation development in Python * Chef / Ansible * Cloud APIs - AWS, some
Rackspace Cloud * Infrastructure monitoring (Nagios, Netcool, many others),
alerting and incident management

Occasional app developer and full stack web developer (Django, Django/DRF +
React/React Native).

About me: My first job at 19 was at BBN in security & network operations, then
on to develop and integrate monitoring tools for the global tier 1 NOC. Many
years of experience in managing production systems. Sometimes a python
developer. Today I run and automate my way out of very part of my job at a
small language course company I co-founded.

I also build robots.

------
rexsi
SEEKING FREELANCER, San Francisco, CA - remote possible

Experienced expert React/Redux to finish MVP project. If interested and you
fit the bill send in details:
[https://rexsi.workable.com/jobs/355422](https://rexsi.workable.com/jobs/355422)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
BrandonBradley
SEEKING WORK - Nashville, TN - REMOTE OK

I am a full stack developer with current expertise in Python, Scala, and Java
development for the Linux operating system. Project experiences include: data
engineering for streaming event processing, development of e-commerce sites
using WordPress and Ruby on Rails through the entire project life-cycle with
stakeholders and designers, and software to interface with power relays
written in C#.NET.

I have contributed to various open source projects. Some of the more known
ones are pandas, Apache Spark, SaltStack and it's plugins, and various
projects for use with Apache Kafka. In addition, I maintain the SaltStack
formula for Kafka.

Whether you are looking to fix bugs in your web app, reduce your hosting
costs, or improve your systems reliability, contact me and we can talk about
your needs.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandon-
bradley-7b385847](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandon-bradley-7b385847)

GitHub: [https://github.com/blbradley](https://github.com/blbradley)

Email: bradleytastic@gmail.com

------
shakna
SEEKING WORK

Location: Victoria, Australia

Remote: Yes

Technology:

* Python (Flask, Pyramid, Tornado, PyQt, WxWidgets)

* Nodejs (Express)

* Ruby (Middleman, Jekyll)

* Clojure (Ring) * Scheme (Artanis, Racket/web)

* C (libmicrohttpd)

As well as: Lua, D, Nim

For the various projects that have been established by the software I have
written, the language often suits the task.

For example, there was a project that expected 50,000 converted users on day
one, but a nominal load of 10,000. Hence, libmicrohttpd, a lightning fast,
minimal C framework, which handled the various user sessions, before referring
to a replicated WordPress instance.

No users hit a timeout, and we had some 80,000 hits per second, on the
cheapest Digital Ocean instance. A month later, we migrated to WordPress only,
to minimize maintenance costs.

I usually work as a full stack developer for the web, though I've also
developed several more traditional applications. (Such as my recently
completed REPL/IDE/Language stack of a simplified LISP (with a Lua-ish syntax)
for several high schools in the area).

Note: Much of my previous work is under NDAs.

GitHub: [https://github.com/shakna-israel](https://github.com/shakna-israel)

Email: james.milne@protonmail.com

------
ss108
SEEKING WORK: Los Angeles or remote

I have experience with TypeScript/JavaScript, React, NodeJS, Python, and C#. I
am primarily a back-end developer, but like to write client-side JavaScript,
and generally have full-stack capabilities, but if heavy custom styling is
needed, I have a front-end developer with whom I have collaborated my whole
career; we make a great team and can deliver product very quickly.

I am currently working part-time with my primary client, for whom I develop
internal tools and dashboards. The tech-stack there is TypeScript + Postgres
on the server side and React on the client. Deployed on Heroku. I am open to
helping out with an existing project or building an MVP.

Here is an article I wrote: [https://www.sitepoint.com/javascript-design-
patterns-singlet...](https://www.sitepoint.com/javascript-design-patterns-
singleton/)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/samier-
saeed-9335553a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samier-saeed-9335553a)

ss108.github.io

------
webjac
SEEEKING WORK | REMOTE - Orlando, Fl

I'm a UI UX & Product Designer looking to help startups with their digital
products or ideas.

If you're looking to design a product with a great user experience please get
in touch. I'd love to share with you the expertise of over 12 years designing
digital products.

I'm great working with teams: I’m professional , focused, motivated and
constantly giving my best to achieve our goals. I'm also fun, passionate and
more than just a designer.

\- Design: Photoshop, Sketch, Mobile UI/UX Design, Web / SAAS App Design,
Wireframing, User Research, Presentations (PP or Keynote). \- Management:
Agile methodology, Product Development, Project & Team Management, \-
Development: WordPress, HTML5, CSS, PHP, jQuery.

​Please take a look at my CV ([http://webj.ac/cv](http://webj.ac/cv)) and my
portfolio ([http://webj.ac/portfolio](http://webj.ac/portfolio))

Contact: hello AT webjac DOT com

------
hjfantaskis
SEEKING WORK, London / remote

• Mobile app designer & UX

• Pitch deck designer

I work with corporate, non-profit and start up operations, including RSK,
Forum for the Future, EnergyDeck and Imby.bio.

More at: [https://www.behance.net/gallery/34766799/Integrated-
Graphic-...](https://www.behance.net/gallery/34766799/Integrated-Graphic-UX-
Designer-Available)

Drop me a message to: studio@hjfantaskis.co.uk

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles.

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer can build your MVP in a turnkey way (requirements in,
working MVP or proof-of-concept product out).

Projects 1- to 6-months long with budgets ~US$15k-90k. Available late 2016 and
2017.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript

\- Server: Linux in cloud/VPS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP, and C#.
Timelines from 1 day to 3 months. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com or
[https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

------
aaronwidd
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, California or Remote

I am seeking work in Virtual Reality and have been building skills in VR,
Unity, C#, and 3D modeling over the last few months.

I'm a recovering web developer who has decided to pivot entirely to VR by the
end of 2016. I also just relocated back to LA from NYC. I was working on a VR
game in Unity for Samsung Gear VR as a training exercise in order to teach
myself all the skills necessary to ship VR product and slowly getting back to
wrapping that up. My background is in frontend and UI/UX and I intend to apply
those skills to VR.

My skills in VR currently include entry-level Unity, C# Oculus SDK, User
Interface and User Experience design for VR, Samsung Gear VR (hopefully HTC
Vive, Oculus, Microsoft Hololens, Google Daydream soon), 3D modeling in Maya.

My applicable skills from 15 years in design and development for the web
include being a full-stack web developer (Python / Django, PHP, DevOps, DBs,
Javascript HTML/CSS etc), UI/UX designer, product and project management,
remote team management, online marketing, QA and development lifecycle, tech
writing and system architecture, more. I also founded 2 social media startups
and have worked in early stage with multiple VC backed startups, as well as
interactive agencies and SMBs in the past.

I attempted to start a "journey" blog here:
[http://www.globalgum.com](http://www.globalgum.com) though I've slacked a bit
in updating it since I started the coast-to-coast move. Looking to fire it up
again soon.

If you are seeking a VR team, I have been building up a network of Unity
developers and can work on assembling a team if needed. If you're doing the
same, reach out and maybe we can team up.

Feel free to reach out at vr+hn@globalgum.com Thanks!

------
captaincrunch
SEEKING WORK (Remote) - Based in Toronto, Canada. Full stack developer and Co-
founder of 3 active and profitable start-ups.

\- typically work on problems others can't complete due to complexity
issues/difficulty.

\- Able to prototype anything you can imagine, including IoT (internet of
things - hardware) and basically any software ideas.

\- built and run one of Canada's largest bitcoin exchanges, designed

\- built a web based monitoring company (like Pingdom)

\- designed and continuously running a Un-Block us start-up

\- can design and prototype hardware (IOT)

Hardware: Arduino, Beaglebone, Raspberry Pi

Software: c/c++, PHP, Java 6/7/8, JS, MySQL, Linux, bash, Python, AWS PRO,
Rackspace, Digital Ocean, Scraping, Reverse Engineering, Proxy servers, Cloud
Architectures, VPN, API, Linux Expert

Specialties: Crypto, Peer2Peer, Web Services, Bitcoin, VPN

If you don't see something here you need assistance with, ask, I either know
it or can learn it without lead time.

Email: mikecurry74@gmail.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikecurry](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikecurry)

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK -- New Jersey/Remote.

Hi -- I'm Julius, I do mobile app development for iOS and Android as well as
backend APIs using Rails or Django.

Objective-C, Swift, Java, Ruby, and Python are the languages I use on a
regular basis.

I have immediate availability for a new project if you're looking for someone
to work with on your next mobile app. In the past I've built the Fitocracy
apps (featured on the App Store), the Daily Burn Apple TV app (featured in
retail Apple Stores), the Charlie App iOS app (top of PH) and a number of
other apps. You can find more info at my site:
[http://www.juliusparishy.com/](http://www.juliusparishy.com/)

I also make [http://RunSwiftLang.com](http://RunSwiftLang.com) if you've ever
seen that.

I'm in NJ and I mostly work remotely from my office in Princeton. Happy to
talk in person if you're in the city, though.

You can reach me at hello@juliusparishy.com if you have any questions, want to
talk about a project, or just say hi.

------
a2tech
SEEKING WORK: Ann Arbor, MI. Freelance server sysadmin (Linux, FreeBSD,
Windows 2k3-2012). Willing to work remotely and take on small tasks (I have
large clients, but I'm always looking to fill gaps in my schedule). Spend a
lot of time working in AWS and bare metal installs. Do a fair bit of boutique
hosting for companies that have specialized hosting needs.

------
lexi-mono
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance, with potential for on-site trips

Certified Xamarin developer here with mobile cross-platform experience in
everything from Xamarin.Forms to native. Designed, built and released iOS &
Android apps for multiple happy clients in the double digits.

Proficient in:

\- cross-platform development for various screen dimensions: smartphone,
watch, tv & tablet

\- MVVM architecture and adjacent libraries (MvvmCross, etc.)

\- connecting mobile apps to backend services via REST APIs

\- offline functionality, local storage (Sqlite, Realm, etc.) and syncing
strategies

\- authentication and sharing features using social APIs

\- error-proofing existing mobile apps with Xamarin Test Cloud and other
reporting tools

\- designing and implementing performance & optimization strategies

\- additional services around mobile apps: UI/UX, prototyping, server-side /
APIs work

Website: [http://crossplatform.io](http://crossplatform.io)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/alexandramarin01](https://linkedin.com/in/alexandramarin01)

Email: alexandra.marin01@gmail.com

------
Lambda11
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, CO / Remote

Technologies: JavaScript (full-stack), flexible on back-end (Python, Ruby,
Java, Scala), SQL / NoSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2acH8f3](http://bit.ly/2acH8f3) Portfolio:
[http://bit.ly/2acIiY4](http://bit.ly/2acIiY4) Email: In footer of CV

------
azilnik
SEEKING WORK — NYC/Remote

    
    
      Remote: Yes
      Design: UI / UX, Research
      Engineering: Javascript, React, Redux, Node.js, AWS
      Contact: freelance@zilnik.com
    

We are a designer and developer with a penchant for creating products. We’ve
spent the last 6 months building an emoji-based pictionary bot over SMS, using
Node.js and Twilio. Text +1(513)360-4807 to start a game. We put together an
article describing our design process.

[https://chatbotsmagazine.com/usability-heuristics-for-
bots-7...](https://chatbotsmagazine.com/usability-heuristics-for-
bots-7075132d2c92)

We’ve worked with large organizations like Bloomberg, GE Healthcare, Venmo,
all the way to brand new startups in a variety of industries.

We’re looking for opportunities to work collaboratively on a project from
concept to execution. Design and development, and the intersection.

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour /dot/ com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com) (blog)

======================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
whataretensors
SEEKING WORK (Denver; Remote) - Full stack engineers focused on machine
learning with Tensorflow.

We have full stack background and keep up with the latest machine learning
techniques. We build custom models focusing on end-to-end integration.

Contact me to find out if ML is a good fit for your organization.

Keywords: Tensorflow, ML, machine learning, full stack, Python, Ruby,
Javascript, Java

martyn.garcia at gmail.com

------
joshdotsmith
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Diego

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer, designer (plus others on team
if needed)

• Mobile: Swift, iOS

• Front end: JavaScript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS

• Back end: Elixir, Phoenix, Ruby, Rails, JSON APIs, Postgres, Docker

• Design: Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop

• Experience in analytics, customer acquisition and retention

Website: [http://coderly.com/](http://coderly.com/) and
[http://talkingcode.com/](http://talkingcode.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/joshsmith](https://github.com/joshsmith)

Email: josh@coderly.com

I run a small consultancy but willing to work individually. You can see some
of our projects at our website.

Three of us with similar skill sets available to work on projects. Prefer
working on new projects as first technical team to build an MVP, but also
enjoy team augmentation with the right team.

Currently on a project but we love meeting other companies and are happy to
introduce you to someone we trust if your timing is urgent.

------
gregkerzhner
SEEKING WORK - USA - Remote.

Software developer focusing on iOS using Swift. Recently rolled off as the
lead iOS developer on Yahoo's Rivals app. I also have a lot of experience with
Ruby on Rails and Angular.js. Full portfolio (with contact info):
[http://gregkerzhner.com](http://gregkerzhner.com)

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, React, Redux,
Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

Discovery - Lets start with understanding your users and goals. Avoiding
incorrect assumptions will make sure your users are happy and make your
product a success.

UX Design - Using low-fidelity mockups and flow charts we will start our
visual journey and define the user flow for your product so that it is strong
and easy to use.

Prototyping - Making sure everything feels right. We will test your product
through interactive prototypes until everything is as best as can be.

User testing - Getting some hands on the product is an important step to see
how the users interact with the product.

UI Design - Adding your brand to the product, colors, style and overall feel.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. Making sure everything
looks and works correctly is important. I can work with your developers or on
my own to make the product a reality.

-

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

------
tixocloud
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada. Remote.

Experienced full stack web developer looking to help build/grow your business.
I specialize in Python, Javascript and also have UI/UX experience.

My background is in business intelligence and analytics - thus I can help you
build out your reporting, analytics and data warehouse infrastructure.

Projects I've worked on:

\- [https://www.oanda.com/forex-
trading/tools/fxtradenow](https://www.oanda.com/forex-
trading/tools/fxtradenow)

\- [https://www.oanda.com/forex-trading/analysis/currency-
correl...](https://www.oanda.com/forex-trading/analysis/currency-correlation)

------
rudedogg
SEEKING WORK - Remote and Denver, CO area

    
    
      - Swift
      - iOS
      - macOS
    

About me:

    
    
      - 10+ years experience creating software
      - Past tech: Python/Django, PHP/Drupal, Pascal/Delphi, ASP.NET MVC, SQL, Java, HTML & CSS, Javascript, etc.
    

See [http://www.appliest.com/](http://www.appliest.com/) for a look at past
iOS/macOS projects. Long time developer who is focused on Swift and iOS/macOS
app development. I love UI/UX, and will work to create something easy and fun
to use.

If you're looking for a competitive rate for iOS/macOS development, and want
to start the process today, give me a shout. You can contact me through the
[http://austinrude.com/contact/](http://austinrude.com/contact/)

------
solomone
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA or Remote

Freelancer developer with a corporate background. I've built large websites
for Microsoft, Vevo, and MySpace. In my freelance career I've done fullstack
work from Swift/iOS/ObjC projects to Angular/React/Redux/HTML5/Node/Mongo
projects. My last two projects were both iOS apps which can be found here:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-editor/i..).
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/livecap-gaming-
highlights/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/livecap-gaming-
highlights/id..).

Find me here: [http://lithe.net](http://lithe.net)

Solomon

------
martinc
SEEKING WORK

Location: New York, NY - Remote OK - Travel Possible Remote: Yes

Client- and customer-facing project manager/product manager. Wearer of many
hats. Technical background.

Specialties: Ruby on Rails web applications, Django web applications, native
iOS/Android apps, Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, retail/e-commerce
platforms, content management systems (CMS).

User experience, analytics, social media, content strategy, inbound marketing,
multivariate testing, marketing automation, personalization, SEO, SEM and CRM.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martincrockett](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martincrockett)

Website: [http://martincrockett.com/](http://martincrockett.com/)

Email:
[http://martincrockett.com/contact/](http://martincrockett.com/contact/)

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - Osaka / Remote - No relocation

Senior full stack dev used to working remotely for startups. Looking for
contracts to fund my own product.

My strengths are:

\- Python (Flask/Django)

\- Javascript (React/Angular), I mostly use TypeScript currently though

\- Go

\- UX

Most of my current open source work
([https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)) is in Rust with things
like porting Jinja2/Django templates in Rust
([https://github.com/Keats/tera](https://github.com/Keats/tera)).

I can build a MVP or help out a team. I also run a small consultancy so if the
project is big, we can have more hands if needed!

My email is prouillet.vincent at gmail.com and some writing at
[https://blog.wearewizards.io/](https://blog.wearewizards.io/) (look for
articles written by Vincent).

------
jeffwilder
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA or remote - available ~20 hours a week

Freelance full stack developer with over 15 years experience. My last full
time role was leading technology for a medium sized advertising agency.
Working with very large brands to help bring digital marketing concepts to
life. I've lead various e-commerce initiatives from creative implementation to
platform selection and supply chain integration.

Technologies: Angular, React, Vue.js, Node.js, PHP, MySQL, AWS, Cordova,
Wordpress, Drupal, Demandware (certified developer)

I'm filling a portion of my time with freelance while I build out my own
product. Would be open to barter type relationship if you have things you can
offer my to help my product.

Portfolio available at [http://jeffwilder.com](http://jeffwilder.com) jeff @@
sargentlabs.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Get in touch!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
ShaneCurran
SEEKING WORK (Dublin, Ireland / Remote) - shane@curran.pw

I'm a full-stack software developer/web developer mainly working in Node.js,
but with experience in PHP, Python, NoSQL and Redis. I've been involved in
projects in areas from FinTech to Risk Analysis as well as business SaaS
tools. I've built high-scale distributed systems in the past and am looking
for exciting projects with huge potential. Some of my past areas of work
include:

    
    
      - Post-Quantum Cryptography (you need this before it's too late!)
      - Neural Networks
      - Machine Learning
      - Banking Systems
      - Financial Modelling
      - Quantitative Analysis
      - Brand Web Presence
    

LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran)

------
delegate
SEEKING WORK - Barcelona, Spain - Remote

C++ and iOS Developer.

Lately I've been involved a lot with music and sound apps. Good knowledge of
JUCE and Qt C++ frameworks.

My last two projects involved refactoring existing C++ codebases (code dealing
with audio and networking) into reusable libraries and then building native
iOS applications on top of them, bridging C++ and Swift with Objective-C++
`proxies`.

I enjoy developing iOS user interfaces and have written quite a bit of UI code
for various operating environments.

I have 3 apps in AppStore.

Some Blockchain/Crypto experience.

I also enjoy using dynamic languages - I'm fluent in Javascript, CoffeeScript
(I've integrated V8 into applications) and a Clojure/ClojureScript enthusiast.

I use these languages to build tools and idea prototypes.

I've worked in big corps, but now I'm enjoying working with people directly
and sharing my knowledge and experience with them.

Email: delegate78@gmx.com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) - Web developer, focus: WordPress

Developer and designer (5+ years). Primarily develop, design, and customize
WordPress themes, or convert PSD designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, Slack to
keep in touch with clients. Resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
EyeballKid
SEEKING WORK - Christchurch, New Zealand or Remote

Currently fluent in: golang, c/c++, python, php

Looking for interesting part time or one-off coding jobs.

Homepage: [http://scumways.com](http://scumways.com) Github:
[https://github.com/bcampbell](https://github.com/bcampbell)

Background in games development, but most recently been working as the
resident coder at the Media Standards Trust
([http://mediastandardstrust.org](http://mediastandardstrust.org)), trying to
foster improved standards of Journalism :-)

Fluent in web development, but retain a distinct scepticism about the current
javascript-required-absolutely-everywhere trend.

If you've got any Commodore 64 coding you need done, I'm definitely interested
:-)

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (PHP, Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
alakin
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, remote ok (prefer local)

I'm a full-stack software engineer looking for ~20hrs/week of freelance work
while bootstrapping my own company.

I enjoy building and launching products (have done that numerous times).

Core skills include:

\- Building / Launching products

\- Backend: Rails / Node

\- Front end: React & react native for mobile. Angular.js

Especially interested in projects related to: \- Deep learning / computer
vision \- AR \- VR \- Drones \- Robotics \- Healthcare / genomics /
computational biology / bio research

Email: antonlakin at gmail

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER - Cambridge/Boston or Remote

\---Seven League Products---

Seven League Products is a consulting firm focused on helping companies move
from the first version of their web/software product to a version that can
scale indefinitely with their growth potential. We've built tools that support
millions of users.

We are looking to expand our network of Developer Partners.

Developer Partners:

    
    
      - learn new technologies
    
      - earn good money for contributing to available projects (part-time or full-time)
    
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
    
      - preferred software technology stacks
    
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
    
      - anything else!

------
f3r3nc
SEEKING WORK - NYC / Budapest, Hungary + Remote - Full-stack Web / mobile
development team

ZenHeads is your remote dev team at hand, team of 8 including the founders.

We help build your MVP and beyond (ref: classport.fit / trkr.net /
riport.co.hu / soctics.com)

    
    
      * Mobile: preferably Xamarin MVVM Cross (Android / iOS / WinMobile) or Unity3d (VR)
      * Frontend: React, Redux, Angular (turning more towards React nowadays), D3
      * Backend: Django/Python, Erlang
      * Databases: Postgres, Redis 
      * OS: Debian Linux
      * Hosting: AWS or any smaller VPS. provisioning with Chef / Fabric
      * CI: Gitlab
      * Clients from NYC / high profile investors
    

info+hn@zenheads.hu

[http://zenheads.hu](http://zenheads.hu)

------
redouane
SEEKING WORK - Remote - might consider onsite

fullstack developer / devops here, mainly a python guy, i can do modern web
development, desktop apps, backend servers, reporting / sql, scripting and
more. recent work inculude: - writing an extensible realtime telecom CDR data
processing server using a python stack - design and deployment of a log
analysis solution using python, elasticsearch, logstash, and kibana

python frameworks:flask, django, sqlalchemy, pyside/pyqt

other: linux, rdbms, sql, redis, elasticsearch, docker, crawling, software
architecture / design patterns, distributed systems and more.

my contact info is on my profile

------
joshmcmillan
SEEKING WORK – London, UK – Remote OK

I'm a full-stack developer based in London. About to finish up a project
leading development of a new digital service for The Beano on web, iOS and
Android (see [https://www.beano.com/](https://www.beano.com/)).

Familiar with a wide variety of tech, but mainly working with Ruby, Go, JS and
Swift these days (plus React / PostCSS / Webpack, etc). Also familiar with
infrastructure stuff (Docker, Terraform, Kubernetes, AWS).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jshmc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jshmc)

Email: josh@joshmcmillan.co.uk

More Blurb: [http://joshmcmillan.com/](http://joshmcmillan.com/)

------
benzesandbetter
SEEKING WORK

Full-stack engineer with emphasis on high-performance, mission critical
systems. Strong experience with analytics-driven web markting platforms for
startups.

Location: San Francisco, CA + Remote

Remote Preferred, open to occasional on-site visits.

Technology: Python, Django, Plone, AWS, Javascript, React.js, Linux

I've developed an supported solutions for clients including Cisco, NIH, Sauce
Labs, Stanford, Eli Lilly, and the UN.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/siebo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/siebo)

Github: [https://github.com/siebo](https://github.com/siebo)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/siebo](https://twitter.com/siebo)

Email: info@zentraal.com

------
gauravgupta
SEEKING WORK / New Delhi or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with about 9 years of work experience who's worked
with several startups in the past including SlideShare-LinkedIn, Naukri.com
etc. in various senior engineering and system architect roles. I started
SquareBoat in 2013 - a company to help startups build and scale successful web
and mobile products.

Here are some links to my profiles:

Company - [http://www.squareboat.com](http://www.squareboat.com) LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gauravgupta123](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gauravgupta123)
Personal - [http://gauravgupta.in](http://gauravgupta.in)

------
Sgoettschkes
SEEKING WORK - Vienna, Austria - Remote preferred - no traveling

10 years+ of shipping software (PHP, Python, Javascript, Dart). I have worked
with multiple databases (MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Google Datastore) and on
different Cloud providers (AWS; Google App Engine; DigitalOcean).

In the past, I've worked as both a solo developer implementing and improving
software applications as well as supporting a team of developers finishing
their application. I have a strong focus on clean code and automated tests and
work with two companies helping them improve their code quality.

Website: [http://agileaddicts.com](http://agileaddicts.com) Email:
sebastian@agileaddicts.com

------
bepolite
SEEKING WORK

Location: Cameroon

Remote: Yes

Willing to reloacate: Yes

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, Ruby on Rails, AngularJs, jquery Datatables,
Javascript, Postgresql

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/achoarnold](https://www.linkedin.com/in/achoarnold)

Resume: [https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf](https://bin.arnold.cf/Resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/AchoArnold](https://github.com/AchoArnold)

email: arnold@archlinux.info

------
hellojen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY - UX/UI/Visual Designer & UI Developer

-

Design: Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, InVision, Keynote, Litmus
Fluent in: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, Middleman,
Git, Wordpress, and Marketo

==========

I specialize in creating beautiful, clean, and intuitive designs that
encompass a balance of both form and function. With over 8+ years of
experience, I have worked with a variety of clients from individuals to
startups to small businesses to enterprise corporation, like Oracle.

I am a meticulous problem-solver, do’er, and mother of two who loves food,
KQED, and arts and crafts and can’t help but look at the world with a
designer’s eye.

==========

Portfolio: [http://bit.ly/hellojen](http://bit.ly/hellojen)

~~~
hellojen
Just an update. Hourly rate high $$ to $$$. Minimum project cost to work on:
$3000 and up.

------
shabuta
SEEKING FREELANCER

Must be in or near Pleasanton, CA.

Remote: No

Onsite: Yes

Flexible: very, 3-25 hours typically after-school times

Part-time Coding Tutor for kids

Do you enjoy teaching and watching kids' eyes light up? Are you a decent
coder? I have a coder school for kids in Pleasanton and we could use a wide
range of social hackers training the next generation. We have a flexible-
curriculum style, which means you'll be able to run with your students in just
about any way you want.

What? Part-time, flex-hours, semi-private

Why? give-back, pocket-money, fantastic-fun

Check out pleasanton.thecoderschool.com

Send resumes to pleasanton@thecoderschool.com

------
waseems
SEEKING WORK / based in the Netherlands / remote (maybe on-site for a bit)

3x startup founder (1x failure, 1x exit, 1x profitable) looking to do help
some companies achieve terminal velocity. I have experience working
in/with/founded bay-area companies, so I know the startup drill.

I can build anything in pretty much any language, but my talents are mostly
valuable in a lean architecture/team-lead type of role (or setting up the
basic architecture).

Have hands-on experience with:

\- Been writing code last 16 years

\- Have been building companies for the last 8

\- RoR / JS/CoffeeScript / React / MySQL / Postgres

\- High performance .NET / SQL Server

\- iOS development

This posting is more of an experiment to see if I can run into interesting
startups tackling interesting problems.

Any takers? :-) wsmsdq@gmail.com

------
ssica3003
SEEKING WORK - London UK onsite / remote

Front End UI developer, CSS specialist.

I can turn a design into a website/webapp: HTML5, CSS3, javascript & jquery
and Wordpress Also: WCAG 2.0 Accessibility experience, responsive, Bootstrap,
LESS, SCSS

Happy to work on: \- standalone projects \- large projects for companies
(changed a logo on 200 websites for one client) \- with other developers, let
me take the 'annoying stuff' (that I love) while you develop the app, also, I
speak designer!

[http://www.jessicajburton.co.uk](http://www.jessicajburton.co.uk)
[https://github.com/ssica3003](https://github.com/ssica3003)

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm an expert Python, JavaScript and Swift developer with 12 years of
experience. I also have a strong systems administration background.

My Github profile is
[https://github.com/msamoylov](https://github.com/msamoylov) and my blog is
[https://samoylov.tech](https://samoylov.tech)

My most recent project is [https://sluggardapp.com](https://sluggardapp.com):
a macOS application to fight "sitting disease".

I'm located in Lithuania, EU (UTC +2), but I'm able to provide some
overlapping hours.

------
LilyJ
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area or remote

We, paren, are a small consultancy based in SF. We've worked with top startups
backed by Y Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders
ourselves and understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help
with creating prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture.

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
sethherr
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL, SF Bay Area or remote

Experienced contractor and full stack developer interested in making useful
products and tools. Great at moving quickly and not breaking things, deploying
web apps more reliably for less money than you though possible and good enough
at design to get by. TDD everything practical. I like Ruby, Rails, React &
coffeescript.

[https://github.com/sethherr](https://github.com/sethherr) |
[https://linkedin.com/in/sethherr](https://linkedin.com/in/sethherr) |
seth.william.herratgmail.com

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India

Technologies: Frontend: React+Redux, Angular 1, VueJS, BackBoneJS.

Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis,
Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached

Others: Good Photoshop skills, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and
Atom editor plugins.

Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxcnkqs0tn1hs79/Vivek-Gupta-
Resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxcnkqs0tn1hs79/Vivek-Gupta-Resume.pdf)
(a bit outdated)

Email: mail+fl@vivekgupta.com

P.S. Open for fixed price and hourly price projects ($40-50 an hour).

------
jontas
SEEKING WORK - New York City / Remote Expert full stack web developer with
experience building and running large websites with millions of users and
processing millions of dollars in transactions. Author of several open source
WordPress plugins with thousands of users. Expert in PHP, MySQL,
JavaScript/Node.js, HTML, CSS, MVC Frameworks (Laravel, Kohana, Symfony),
System Administration (security, load balancing, replication, AWS). Also
experienced with Java, Python, Ruby on Rails. Plenty of references from happy
clients and dozens of high profile projects in my portfolio. Email address: my
HN username @ gmail

------
hajderr
SEEKING WORK, Stockholm Sweden or REMOTE

Software engineer. Done mainly web apps recently. Open to shift focus,
depending on opportunity. Mobile is cool, system programming too.

= BACKGROUND: solid background in computer science (MSc)

= LANGUAGES: my main backend language is Java but I have written tools in
Python and Ruby. Done some mobile app dev too. Can pick up new things quickly.

= LINUX: yes please. Managing my own VPS nowadays to extend my skills.

= MACHINE LEARNING: studied underlying theory but like to get hands-on with
scikit-learn or similar.

= DEVELOPER/ENGINEERING CHARACTERISTICS: I enjoy exploring new areas and
troubleshoot problems in order to find certainty to why a problem occurs.

hajderr at yandex dot com

------
hellomichibye
SEEKING WORK, Germany, Remote only.

Michael Wittig is author of Amazon Web Services in Action (Manning). He helps
his clients to gain value from Amazon Web Services. As a software engineer he
develops cloud-native real-time web and mobile applications. He migrated the
complete IT infrastructure of the first bank in Germany to AWS. He has
expertise in distributed system development and architecture, with experience
in algorithmic trading and real-time analytics.

More details: [https://widdix.net](https://widdix.net)

------
mcbuilder
SEEKING WORK - SAN DIEGO, REMOTE PREFERRED

I am a PhD in complexity science, with a strong background in machine learning
and complex network theory. The past few years I have worked in industry doing
consulting for biotech and quantitative finance companies full time in
Haskell. More recently I've been branching out my skills into React, Rust,
DevOps technologies. I consider my self a full-stack engineer, as I've been
involved in all portions of technical projects.

Skill highlights

    
    
      * Haskell
      * Data Science / Machine Learning
      * C/C++
      * Python / MATLAB / ect
    

olafthefrog@gmail.com

------
navalsaini
SEEKING WORK: Remote or Travel

Core: Nodejs and Reactjs

Other technologies: Android native, iOS swift, embedded

Most recent project: [http://www.halfchess.com](http://www.halfchess.com) (in
progress)

Interesting open source project:
[https://github.com/archiejs](https://github.com/archiejs) (a nodejs
dependency injection framework)

Profile website and CV:
[http://www.flipflopapp.com](http://www.flipflopapp.com)

Some of the interests: Fin-tech, IoT, Healthcare (open to freelancing in other
areas)

Get in touch to know more.

Email: navalnovel at gmail dot com

------
mikkel
SEEKING WORK (Denver; Remote) Full Stack senior engineers We are a rails shop
with two senior developers that have been using Ruby since 2005. We attended
the first Rails conf and have a decade of experience developing full stack
solutions.

Code examples available upon request. We <3 bootstrappers and startups. Email
me at mikkel[at]255bits.com Keywords: Ruby, Groovy, Devops, Docker, Node,
React, CouchDB, SQL, Rails

We also have web apps used by thousands daily, using a variety of languages
and technologies. [https://www.255bits.com/](https://www.255bits.com/)

------
pauljaworski
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, Remote Only

I am a full-stack (front-end focused) developer with 6 years of experience
developing web apps. JavaScript is my tool of choice, and I have built large
applications that scaled to hundreds of thousands of users in Angular, React +
Redux, and Node.js. On my most recent project, I employed a serverless
architecture that allowed the app to scale horizontally with ease at a low
cost to the client.

I can also provide design resources at cost (which means you save a ton of
money on design)

I am open to part-time or short-term freelance work and willing to meet up
once a week in Los Angeles.

------
ciguy
Seeking Work - San Francisco or Remote

Infrastructure/Automation/DevOps Engineer with over 10 years of experience
working on Deployment Automation, Automation Frameworks, CI/CD and build
pipelines etc...

I work with Ansible/Chef and Puppet as well as AWS and Azure to automate
scaling and Infrastructure builds. I've worked for startups and fortune 500s
in the past.

For CI I've worked with Jenkins, Travis and CircleCI. I am very security
conscious and can help with server/network hardening and threat analysis.

Let me help solve your process bottlenecks and free your engineers up to do
what they do best.

calebfornari@gmail.com

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: quite probably no

Technologies: Java, C, PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
lavrton
SEEKING WORK

I am moving around the world, currently in Dominicana.

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, Angular,
browserify, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, TDD,
BDD, webpack

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. Javascript is almost native language for me. Also I have good math
and computer science background. Sometimes I write posts about js things
(React, redux, webpack, canvas)
[https://medium.com/@lavrton](https://medium.com/@lavrton)

lavrton @@ gmail.com

------
thebiglebrewski
SEEKING WORK - Remote, New York City based.

Full-stack developer who just started a brand new digital agency! We
specialize in Skills (applications) for the new Amazon Alexa ecosystem. Also
back-end integrations and other interesting data projects.

Primary toolset is Ruby, Sinatra, Rails, JavaScript, Node, Express, Backbone,
React.js. Also experienced in Devops with Heroku, and a contributor to Dokku
(free Heroku alternative). Have setup a server from scratch before many a time
as well.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

hi@zachfeldman.nyc [http://zachfeldman.nyc](http://zachfeldman.nyc)

------
ViktorV
SEEKING WORK - Budapest, but the preference is Remote Team with two members: a
biologist and an EE/ex-physics student.

We're developing web apps with Node/React-Redux/AWS the reference is our
personal site which is under development:

[http://swatest-2.qcjbrqemt3.eu-
central-1.elasticbeanstalk.co...](http://swatest-2.qcjbrqemt3.eu-
central-1.elasticbeanstalk.com/)

Skills: Embedded programming with RIOT os, IOT networks, Node, PCB design (
and a little bit of AWS lambda-API gateway-Serverless )

------
l_sorese
SEEKING WORK Location: Las Vegas, NV - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Full-Stack Developer with experience working in a lot of technology stacks.

Logan Sorese [http://logansorese.com/resume](http://logansorese.com/resume)

* Cordova on iOS, Android & WinPhone

* Streaming App Development (Roku, Apple TV, Smart TV)

* Streaming: Wowza, Sorenson Squeeze, and Akamai

* Theme/Module Development for Joomla, Wordpress, Drupal, Shopify & Tumblr.

* Front end: JavaScript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS

* Back end: PHP, Go, MySQL, REST APIs,

* Design: Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop

* Google SEO (Adwords, Adsense, Analytics, Webmaster Tools) Tracking, Implementation & Analysis.

------
dotnick
SEEKING WORK

Fullstack Android app developer.

Location: Cyprus (GMT+2)

Currently looking for remote work.

I've designed, developed and published all kinds of Android apps (both
personal and for clients) but I have a special interest in context-aware apps.

Github: [https://github.com/dotnick](https://github.com/dotnick)

Website: [http://nicknicolaou.me](http://nicknicolaou.me)

------
jongleberry
SEEKING WORK: Los Angeles or remote

GitHub: [https://github.com/jonathanong](https://github.com/jonathanong)

Email: me@jongleberry.com

I prefer doing backend node.js stuff (Koa), but I do React/Redux as well. I
don't have much free time right now - I can commit maybe 5 hours a week - but
I'm interested in learning about new projects and would love to prioritize my
time towards your project depending on what it is. I'm currently trying to
save up for some financial independence.

------
darklighter3
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) I am a senior full-stack developer and
DevOps/infrastructure engineer.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/React, Java, Healthtech/HL7, Chef,
Jenkins, AWS

GitHub: [https://github.com/crwohlfeil](https://github.com/crwohlfeil)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil)

You can get in touch with me at crwohlfeil@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below.

Here're some recent examples from my portfolio: *
[https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR
analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health
reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
Dimi_D
SEEKING WORK - Europe / Remote

Technologies: C++/C, Python, Matlab, OpenCV, PCL, TensorFlow, Theano, Computer
Vision, Machine Learning, NLP.

Background in Statistical analysis, Estimation theory, Optimization
algorithms, Computer graphics.

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5N58wcB1DUdaWlPMHlvajN6MU...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5N58wcB1DUdaWlPMHlvajN6MU..).

Email: mijuomij@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/el-cangrejo](https://github.com/el-cangrejo)

------
kcurtin
SEEKING WORK - Denver, CO / Remote

I'm an experienced full stack developer interested in working with new people
on new problems. I prefer to work in agile environments and have experience
working as a technical lead of a SCRUM team. I value user-centric development
and TDD. I like working with Ruby, Rails, Backbone.js, React, JQuery and
Elixir.

Email: kevin[at]kjcurtin.com

Links to github, LinkedIn, etc. can all be found on my personal blog / site:
[http://kjcurtin.com](http://kjcurtin.com)

------
d15b0ff178b085c
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Javascript developer

As a Front-end developer for the past 9 years, I've built a number of web
sites and applications for desktop and mobile, getting ideas through
iterations and then coding them into a solid product for users to enjoy.

I'm based out of Romania, EU (UTC+3).

Portfolio: [https://glogovetan.com](https://glogovetan.com)

Github: [http://github.com/rdig](http://github.com/rdig)

Contact: raul@glogovetan.com

------
RickS
SEEKING WORK (DESIGNER) - Remote Only (Seattle possible)

I'm a product designer with a focus on data visualization and financial tools
(businesses in other areas welcome).

Happy to help with anything related to your brand or product, whether it's
polishing existing UI/UX or making sure your pitch deck is rock solid. Can
also do motion, interactive prototyping, etc.

Check out my work here:
[http://livemethoddesign.com/](http://livemethoddesign.com/)

email: rick @ above domain.

------
dsauerbrun
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, CO/Bend, OR - Remote preferred

Technologies: Nodejs, angular, Rails, websockets, SQL, noSQL... lots more(love
working as a full stack dev)

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dEUFC-
EsucxDHInNd5jyHl9N...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dEUFC-
EsucxDHInNd5jyHl9NlZz0V8dx6K6EAIEqYLI/edit?usp=sharing)

email: dsauerbrun .. at .. gmail.com

personal project: www.climbcation.com

github: github.com/dsauerbrun

------
yev
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote

Software engineer / Full-stack web developer. Currently working for a startup
so seeking for an extra income.

Skills:

\- UX/UI;

\- iOS, macOS, Swift, Obj-C;

\- Javascript(Vue, React, Angular, you name it...), Node.js, Python, Elixir;

LinkedIn: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/yevheniy-
vlasenko-24211383](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/yevheniy-vlasenko-24211383)

Github: [https://github.com/euvl](https://github.com/euvl)

Email: yev.dev@gmail.com

------
asperous
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

Full stack software developer in Tigard, Oregon. Emphasis on user-facing
products startups.

Proficient in many technologies but my favorite language is Python.

[https://upwork.com/fl/andychase](https://upwork.com/fl/andychase)

[https://github.com/andychase](https://github.com/andychase)

[https://andychase.me](https://andychase.me)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK. I'm a web and mobile designer.

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
Capira
SEEKING WORK - Germany / EU / Remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JS, Angular, Polymer, PHP, Node.js,
Java, Web Security, Progressive Web Apps, Material Design, Bootstrap, (want to
learn React)

Résumé/CV: [http://robinlinus.com/resume/](http://robinlinus.com/resume/)

Email: robin@capira.de

Projects: [http://robinlinus.com](http://robinlinus.com)

------
abhishivsaxena
SEEKING WORK Location: Milan, Italy Remote: yes Willing to relocate: Most
probably no Frontend Technologies: react, react native, realy, canvas for
impressive visualizations Backend: Node, RoR, couch, parse, SQL, Docker

I recently did a react native + realy app, both frontend and backend, and
really loved it, so I'm looking for something similar.

Resume available on request - abhishiv/gmail.com

------
dpac56
SEEKING WORK: Facebook Marketing/ Paid Customer Acquisition for Digital
Startups

Remote: Yes

Working with e-commerce, Mobile App Startups for digital marketing & User
growth strategy(specializing in Facebook Marketing).

Skills: Facebook Marketing, Email Marketing, Funnel Creation for digital
products.

Technologies: Seeking work for digital marketing, but I have done projects in
Swift, Mobile App Design (Sketch 3), UI/UX Design

Contact me: deepak@withstartups.com

------
Khao
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - MONTRÉAL

Your app has performance issues? Scale issues? Your database queries are
slooooow? I'm a performance/design/architecture expert looking for contract
work. Web or desktop apps. Specialized in everything Microsoft : C#, ASP.NET
MVC and Web Forms, WPF and WinForms, WCF, SQL Server, Azure but I am also
fluent in many many other languages and frameworks.

Email is in my profile :)

------
adamcharnock
SEEKING WORK - Based in London, UK, or remote.

Backend: Python/Django 6+ years experience

Past clients: Twitter, Royal Navy, New York Public Library

GitHub: [https://github.com/adamcharnock](https://github.com/adamcharnock)

More details and experience:
[https://adamcharnock.com](https://adamcharnock.com)

Freelance for 11 years, have run my own startup.

adam@adamcharnock.com

------
mickniepoth
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, The Netherlands or Remote

Experienced full stack developer with experience in building and running web
apps for startups. Some of my projects have been used by millions of users and
large enterprises.

Familiar with a wide array of stacks, but I'm mostly working with Ruby on
Rails, Javascript (front/backend), general web development and iOS
development.

Email: mick@t-zero-consulting.com

------
xivusr
# SEEKING WORK \---

## Philip Broadway

* Swift * Rails * Design

Spokane, Wa

Remote | Local

me@philipbroadway.com

Fullstack developer & designer looking for freelance work while Working on my
own ios app since I still need to feed my adorable boxer.

[http://www.philipbroadway.com](http://www.philipbroadway.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/philipbroadway](https://www.linkedin.com/in/philipbroadway)

------
dyadic
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

I'm a Clojure/Script developer, well versed in FP, immutability and all the
good stuff. I'm friendly with a bunch of other FP languages, but not looking
to work with them right now.

Find out more about me at danmidwood.com

I'm available from the end of October, to get in touch just follow the links
at the above or email dan@

------
the_engineer
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Electrical Engineering & Computer Science graduate from MIT.

A fan of C++, Python, the Qt framework and electronic circuits but generally
have 10 years programming experience with approximately a dozen languages
including mobile & web.

Love learning about other domains (Mechanical Engineering, Finance etc). I try
as much as I can to create nice looking user interfaces.

engineering.devotee (-at- gmail).

------
jeffhorton
SEEKING WORK (Prefer REMOTE) - Based near Vancouver, BC, CAN

20 Years of founding, startups, webapps, sysadmin. PHP, Rails, JS, MySQL,
Linux, Tech Manager. Complete implementations from servers to ux. Full Stack
from the rack up.

Learn more at my contracting site:
[https://rockieweb.com](https://rockieweb.com)

Email: jeffhorton2@gmail.com or tweet @jeffhorton

------
shahzeb
Note: UC Davis student, looking for an internship / work

SEEKING WORK: California (North) / Remote

Technologies: JS, C, C++, Node.JS (Express / et al), PHP (WP / Laravel),
Python, MySQL, Postgres, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Redis, RabbitMQ, Gulp, HTML5,
CSS3, Java (Android apps), Swift (iPhone apps). Can also design in Photoshop /
Sketch.

Résumé/CV: Just toss me an email. :)

Email: hi@shahzeb.co

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

\- Web Development in PHP(Laravel, Slim, Symfony 2), Python Flask

\- Automation, Data mining and Data scraping in Python

\- Browser extensions

\- Messenger Bots (Facebook, Slack etc)

Website: [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan@gmail.com

Thanks

------
AlikhanPeleg
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote only)

I'm a software developer with more than 10 years of experience specialized in
.NET / Mono applications.

Technologies: \- C# .Net \- ASP.NET MVC \- ASP.NET Core \- Mono \- Eto.forms

I'm available for new projects right away.

Profile: [http://daniel-herken.de](http://daniel-herken.de)

Contact me at hello@daniel-herken.de

------
rabidvermin
SEEKING WORK - Remote prefered, Montreal based.

Full stack developer with 15 years experience, specializing in Python and
Django (10 years). Also: Javascript, Angular, jQuery, AWS, Linux, SQL

[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-
ross-52234b1b](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gabriel-ross-52234b1b)

admin (at) grsites (dot) com

------
ruairidhwm
SEEKING WORK

I'm a laravel programmer and am making a go of freelancing after leaving my
career as a lawyer. I'm used to working with companies of all sizes, from
startups to unicorns (including Skyscanner)

Site: [https://codefox.io](https://codefox.io) Email: hello (at the above
domain)

------
powerpork
SEEKING WORK - remote, Amsterdam area

Full-stack developer with 6 years experience developing complex Django and
Django REST framework based web applications. Python, AngularJS, React, MySQL,
postgres, redis, C/C++, HTML5, CSS3

Portfolio/CV website: [https://www.rolfvandam.nl](https://www.rolfvandam.nl)

------
nbschulze

      SEEKING WORK
    
      Location: Des Moines, IA
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS, Android, Java, CSS, Javascript, Web & Mobile Design 
      Résumé/CV: https://s3.amazonaws.com/nschulze/resume.pdf
      Portfolio: www.nickschulze.com
      Email: nschulze16@gmail.com

------
chromeextdev
SEEKING WORK - Irvine, CA or Remote.

Full-stack developer/architect with 13 years of experience.

Lots of experience in working with/leading full-cycle development and
distributed teams.

Specialized in ES6+, React, Redux, Angular, Node, Koa, Express, AWS, although
I've worked with other platforms such as .NET, Rails and Java in the past.

Gmail: paul.nguyen.561

------
blackblock
SEEKING WORK | UK, Remote only

\- Clojure, Clojurescript specialist seeking remote short-term contract from
November 1st

\- Experienced in scientific programming & visualization in Clojure and
Clojurescipt (Om, Reagent)

Github [https://github.com/Hendekagon](https://github.com/Hendekagon)

email post at celeriac.net

------
ciaranm
SEEKING WORK - London (UK) or Remote.

Full-stack developer with 4 years industry experience. Specialize in scalable
server solutions written in Scala.

Have recently deployed applications using: Akka, Akka-HTTP, spark, spark-
streaming, kafka, cassandra, kafka, postgres, mongoDB.

Contact: ciaran@softbrew.io

------
jsudhams
SEEKING WORK - India IT Infrastructure Design and consulting / Hours based /
VMWare / Windows / Network / Linux Security etc...

Can do POC and product selections in any area for IT Infra etc.

Digital signage, Building Management Systems, New product ideas etc

------
jblesage
SEEKING FREELANCER - Based in Ottawa, Canada - Remote

Looking for an awesome React or React Native developer. The goal is to build
an iOS and Android app in React Native. This would be a 2-month full-time
contract with possibility of extension.

Send inquiries to jobs@alphalist.ca

------
bedspax
# SEEKING WORK ---

* Django * Javascript * Phonegap * Adwords

Bologna, Italy – San Diego, California

Remote

duccio@kadastudio.it

Fullstack developer looking for freelance work while Working on my own
Startup.

[https://it.linkedin.com/in/duccioc](https://it.linkedin.com/in/duccioc)

------
kylek
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Portland, OR pref)

Technologies: Linux, Docker, python, bash

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/dQDFXv](https://goo.gl/dQDFXv)

Email: kyle@localkost.com

\---

Seeking a position as a Linux systems engineer/administrator/SRE/devops/ninja

------
cInterface
Seeking work | Remote or UK

Full-stack developer with 10 years experience working on Ecommerce sites.

I can help with, A/B testing, SEO, payment gateways, analytics, etc.

I have strong experience with PHP/JS/Angular/SQL/Git

But also some experience with, Java/Xamarin/node.js

------
jrgoj
SEEKNG WORK - Minneapolis / St. Paul - Remote OK

Technologies: .Net, C#, Web API, SQL, Mongo, Elasticsearch, Javascript, React,
Node, Azure, much more

Experience: 10 years FTE development experience, leadership roles, consulting
services as well

Resume: Please email me

Email: grjrojo at gmail

------
mandarino
SEEKING WORK: Remote

Technologies: JS (ES5, ES6), Node.JS, PHP, Python, Python Celery, MySQL,
MongoDB, Memcached, Redis, RabbitMQ, Gulp, Selenium, PhantomJS, SlimerJS,
WebExtensions, HTML5, CSS3

Résumé/CV: Ask me and I'll send you a copy.

Email: dpanic@gmail.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago Suburbs, IL

Remote: Yes and preferred

I specialize in Clojure.

I work with companies that are in the process of adopting Clojure save time
and money by avoiding common mistakes and pitfalls.

If you need another hand on a Clojure project or somebody to guide you, send
me an email.

Email in profile.

------
memonkey
SEEKING WORK - Based in Los Angeles, CA. Remote.

Back-end: Django, Flask, Android Front-end: AngularJS, TypeScript,

Designer for 10+ years and Developer for 4+ years looking to blend both
disciplines.

Let's chat!

hello@joshrincon.com or joshua.rincon@gmail.com

------
tmbeihl
SEEKING WORK - remote, Chattanooga, TN Based Full-stack ruby developer with 6
years Rails experience, Rails 2.3-5.0 - mysql/mssql/postgres hi@tmbeihl.com
github.com/tmbeihl

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK: India

I’m the designer of the Brand Identity for io.js [1] I will design an awesome
brand and website package for your product/service for 2500 USD in 4 weeks.
Package includes...

\- 1 logo (I provide 3 options, each with their own presentation)

\- 1 Multi-page WordPress website with domain registration, Nginx setup,
security and SEO, Contact Form

\- 1 landing page optimized for conversion

\- 2 social media profile pages, one each for Facebook and Twitter with custom
header images and profile avatars

Other skills: full-stack developer on the React/Node.js stack

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Portfolio: www.dffrnt.com

[1] [https://www.behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://www.behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

------
mapmeld
SEEKING WORK - NYC / SF / or paid travel

Maps, i18n, data visualization

Email: ndoiron@mapmeld.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/mapmeld](https://github.com/mapmeld)

------
puppetmaster3
Seeking work: SJ/SF Bay area.

HTML5 interactive development/design/creative. GSAP, JWA, SPA, Cordova,
Lead/Mentoring/training/best practice, etc. 15 years experience.

------
rebelidealist
SEEKING WORK - SF Based, Remote Only

Our team at Rebel Idealist
([https://rebelidealist.com](https://rebelidealist.com)) is smart and detailed
oriented. We are a company of talented Rails & JS dev, Designers, & mobile
developers (iOS, Android, & Xamarin)

Please take a look at our recent design & dev work:

Full Stack Web App Development Crowdr: Live Video
[https://crowdr.tv](https://crowdr.tv) Big Idea Canavas:
[http://bic.technium.com](http://bic.technium.com) Crowdfunding for Physics
[https://fiatphysica.com](https://fiatphysica.com) Donorbox:
[https://donorbox.org](https://donorbox.org) ($6mm in donations processed)
Columbia College: [http://columbiasc.edu](http://columbiasc.edu) Web Game:
[http://gamesforamerica.org](http://gamesforamerica.org)

Mobile Jornalera wage theft app Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jornalero.droi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jornalero.droid)
iOS: [https://appsto.re/us/yLsCcb.i](https://appsto.re/us/yLsCcb.i) Parking
app [http://imgur.com/a/riSJF](http://imgur.com/a/riSJF)

UI / UX Design Crowdr [https://crowdr.tv](https://crowdr.tv) Wage theft app:
[https://invis.io/796NFHXP6](https://invis.io/796NFHXP6) Parking app:
[http://imgur.com/a/riSJF](http://imgur.com/a/riSJF) Donorbox
[https://donorbox.org](https://donorbox.org) Big Idea Canvas:
[http://bic.technium.com](http://bic.technium.com)

If interested, please email me charles[at]rebelidealist.com Thanks

------
louisharwood
SEEKING FREELANCER - London / Remote

Work not due to start for 1-2 months.

C++ (Win32/MFC - Urgh, I know!) / .Net

Development of on SDK already available on some other platforms. Email in
profile.

~~~
doublerebel
FYI I do not see your email in your profile.

~~~
louisharwood
Thanks, profile updated.

------
up_and_up
\------------ FEATLABS.COM -----------

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

* Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

* Advanced Ruby on Rails product development, React and Backbone JS development, and Sys/Devops at a reasonable rate

* MVP's for innovative products and startups

* Maintain and refactor legacy apps

* Server maintenance with Ansible and chef

Serving clients on east coast, west coast and Midwest

* Performance and Security audits

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: fron

* Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

\------------ ------------ ------------

------
hncurator
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Europe

Content curator for your blog, newsletter or other. Available to work on your
projects part-time, piecemeal or as needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
airnomad
Seeking work, Europe, remote only

I can speed up any website, with focus on WordPress and WooCoomerce sites.
Full stack performance optimization.

mario.tomic (at) pageperf.com

------
citizens
SEEKING WORK - NYC, REMOTE PREFERRED

Full-stack ruby developer specializing in web apps and SAAS. 6 years
professional experience.

mail(a)citizensinspace.com

------
martinald
SEEKING FREELANCER - London, UK or Remote

Always looking for great React Native or Xamarin developers. My email:
martin@getcodified.com

------
gabeodess
SEEKING WORK - NYC

Ruby on Rails full-stack developer with 8 years experience. \- SCSS, jQuery,
AngularJS, Stripe, Bootstrap

Email: gabeodess@gmail.com

------
mechazawa
SEEKING WORK location: Eindhoven, the Netherlands. Remote or on location
Linux, Python, PHP, Flask, Laravel

------
iheartmemcache
SEEKING INTERESTING WORK/VOLUNTEERING FREE LABOR (for appropriate academic and
research institutions) - Remote/on-site/etc.

    
    
      ** Location: Live in Boston, NYC (own apartments in both places and split about 40/40/20 between those regions and various other places, i.e. I'm often in Chicago for CME work.
    
      ** On-site available + international to any US friendly reason (I hold DoD TS clearance, and don't want to lose it, so Yemen isn't quite possible).
    
      ** Email: See my profile.
    

Specialties - Came from a math background formally, though I was messing
around with Sun machines on VT220's since I was 8 or 9 'borrowing' my fathers
shell accounts which wasn't too kosher, admittedly but I did no harm and
didn't load down any machines to the point where his grad students' protein
folding models' render times suffered on those old SGIs ;). My first co-op was
in my mid-teens at IBM Cambridge (what up, Lotus building!). Professionally, I
started with Q/KDB+ in finance, moved to enterprise J2EE (WebSphere ND and
WebLogic setups for re-insurance companies), then to enterprise ASP.NET
(WebForms to MVC) and SiteCore. That pivoted into Dynamics NAV/AX and CRM work
for a bit, before moving into SAP ECC (FI/CO) and other ERP implementations.
Some legacy maintenance of iOS/Ruby projects (feature and bug enhancement).

More recently, RTOS hardware (QNX, VXworks, Pulsar & Rocket, eCos) and design
engineering to get through FCC (EMI pretesting) and FDA MDR certification. Did
the standard enterprise technical pre-sales/project lead for projects from
2009-11, as well as pivotal in getting SBA federal contracts through for the
SEC, DoD and DHS (yielding ~230MM USD/yr in just under 3 years in a company
that staffed less than 80 engineers and was averaging less than 100MM gross
per annum). During that era, I gained security clearance and spent some time
on-site learning the politics of the armed forces. (TS/SCI/Poly security for
the DoD, TS for the SEC, I'll get rubber stamped through anything just due to
my history of previous SF86 approvals), healthcare (was a primary consultant
on a few projects with Blue Cross/Blue Shield), and finance (proprietary
trading of specialty instruments at institutional funds).

Rate - _A function of the project._ The market has been kind enough to me that
I can go from free (if you're doing anything academic and need to get
something done but are low on NSF/NIH grant money, I'd be happy to help
especially for places like the Broad Inst., Max Planck, etc.) ranging to
market rates for the more enterprise solutions. Will also work for free as the
engineer grunt for any pure mathematicians working on algebraic topology,
combinatorics, or lattice theory (though I can't imagine the need for that),
thought I'd throw it out there. I like things where industry and art cross[0]
and love the aesthetic beauty of fine engineering components[1] and art. If
you're working on mm-wave technologies, also I'm really interested[2]. I'd
happily do any of this for free/graduate school credit (I still have ~13 years
to win a Fields medal!) if the work is interesting and/or contributing to a
human 'good' (e.g. solving the "why Johnny can't have crypto" issue).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11508797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11508797)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471526)
and it's corallary
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_beauty](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_beauty)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11471181)

------
mgamer
SEEKING WORK - Gdansk, Poland

We're a highly experienced, nimble team focused on crafting mobile solutions.

Technologies: iOS, Android, NodeJs, Java Spring, RubyOnRails

Portfolio: [http://brightinventions.pl](http://brightinventions.pl)

Email: info@brightinventions.pl

------
chatmasta
SEEKING WORK - Remote (from USA, currently in Europe)

Offering a unique, unusual, but useful set of skills:

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- Scraping: Lots of experience in creating high volume, high speed scrapers
for any data source, whether on the web or in an app (after reverse
engineering it).

\- Reverse engineering: Experienced reverse engineering iOS apps, whether to
gain insights into the protocols used, identify how an app is doing something,
or review the security of your own app.

\- Proxy servers: Need a custom setup of proxy servers for scraping? I can
help. I have relationships with multiple data centers and can get you cheap
deals on IP addresses. I can also setup custom rule-based proxies (i.e. rotate
IP every minute, change IP based on header, auto-solve CAPTCHA, route through
Tor, etc)

\- Cloud architect: Experienced with both AWS/EC2 and Google Cloud. Especially
good at setting up AWS VPC.

\- parse-server: I maintain the python library for parse-server
([https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy](https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy)),
and have also setup parse-server multiple times on AWS, google cloud, and
locally.

\- VPN setup: Need a VPN for personal use or your business? Need a VPN to
connect to your VPC? Or maybe some custom networking logic? I can help.

\- fullstack dev - For the right project I am interested in fullstack
development, but prefer scopes limiting development time to a few weeks.

\- API integration in Python or nodejs - experience with stripe, PayPal,
Amazon SES, various others.

\- server setup / general sysadmin - very experienced with the most common
server stacks, including Nginx, docker, redis, and others. If you need a
production server setup and are feeling lost, I can help.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Skills: Python (flask, bottle), Javascript (node, express), Bash, MySQL,
Postgres, Mongo, parse-server, postgres, squidproxy, docker, redis, zeromq,
html/css/basic frontend JS, nginx, haproxy, dns

Platforms: AWS/ec2, google cloud, parse, digitalocean, bare metal

Github:
[https://github.com/milesrichardson](https://github.com/milesrichardson)

LinkedIn (out of date):
[https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1](https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1)

Email: milesrichardson@gmail.com

Please reach out by email if you need something. :)

